# I'm a happy kid today



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

My buddy just sold me his 10" FatBoy, 8" corner box with the fibreglass handle, and 3.5" head all Columbia all just broken in for $400.
I can't wait to try them this week, especially the angle box as the one I have is an old concord which won't even come close to letting me twist it into a corner like P.A. can.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> My buddy just sold me his 10" FatBoy, 8" corner box with the fibreglass handle, and 3.5" head all Columbia all just broken in for $400.
> I can't wait to try them this week, especially the angle box as the one I have is an old concord which won't even come close to letting me twist it into a corner like P.A. can.


I'll give you 450$!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

saskataper said:


> My buddy just sold me his 10" FatBoy, 8" corner box with the fibreglass handle, and 3.5" head all Columbia all just broken in for $400.
> I can't wait to try them this week, especially the angle box as the one I have is an old concord which won't even come close to letting me twist it into a corner like P.A. can.



Man I am happy for you who needs a crappy Concord, there is an International version of Concord


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

I got a TT corner box sitting in my basement I never use. I'm not sure the size of It since I never use it, or ever have. I think it was run for 1 hours


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

korby_17 said:


> I got a TT corner box sitting in my basement I never use. I'm not sure the size of It since I never use it, or ever have. I think it was run for 1 hours


wanna buy a TT 3" head to keep it company?:yes:

why don't you use it? you using tube and flusher instead


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ya I use a can am tube with a flusher but I have put the the flusher right on the tube but I am not a big fan of it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

korby_17 said:


> Ya I use a can am tube with a flusher but I have put the the flusher right on the tube but I am not a big fan of it.


why do you have to put the flusher on the tube? Get a corner applicator. 
Then just push your mud in the corner first and run your flusher after.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

korby_17 said:


> Ya I use a can am tube with a flusher but I have put the the flusher right on the tube but I am not a big fan of it.


yeah I have one of those direct flushers and they are a pain, I think I used it once. Angle heads and corner boxes are the way to go.


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is what I normally do is I have a can am corner applicator and then fluh it with a north star angle heAd. I worked with a few guys that liked the head on the tube because one guy runs it all but the way I use it, it is easyer to judge the mud amount. Especially training new guys and it gives them a break of screws and plugs. See I am a nice boss


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

korby_17 said:


> That is what I normally do is I have a can am corner applicator and then fluh it with a north star angle heAd. I worked with a few guys that liked the head on the tube because one guy runs it all but the way I use it, it is easyer to judge the mud amount. Especially training new guys and it gives them a break of screws and plugs. See I am a nice boss


Hahaha! Who says im not a nice boss?


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Haha that is for you to decide


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Bosses arent supposed to be nice :jester: jk. I have a Columbia anglebox and pole Id be willing to trade for ???


----------

